# LAST SUMMER AJ PICS



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

*HERES SOME PICS FROM END OF SUMMER LAST YEAR.*




































































































:usaflag http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic258358-46-1.aspx :usaflag


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics! What kind of rod is that in the first pic?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a jigging rod. I was wandering who the manufacturer was as well.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pics, I think the rod might be a Cedros.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pics. That looks like a Daiwa Saltiga jig rod, almost positive.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The rod looks short in the pictures. I know a lot of people like the short rods for jigging and fighting. What is the length and how do you like it?


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

*ITS A SHIMANO JIGGING ROD W/ A QUANTUM CAB 80PTS. ITS ACTUALLY ONE OF MY FRIENDS SET-UP, HE SAT DOWN BECAUSE THE AJ'S WORE HIM OUT, I WAS WANTING TO TRY THAT SET-UP OUT, HOOK RIGHT UP ON THE 3RD JIG UP. ITS A BLAST USING THAT SET-UP, LOT MORE FUN, INSTEAD OF JUST CRANKING THEM UP W/ A GROUPER SET-UP.* *LENGHT OF ROD 6'6"*

:usaflag http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic258358-46-1.aspx :usaflag


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't tell what his is but the daiwa's in the 6'0 range are awesome. My favorite is still a 5'8" trevala or star jig rod. I got my personal best AJ sunday (70lbs.)on a 5'8" trevala F and stella 20K using 32lbs. of drag. and the rod did great.

Just read above post; You sure thats a shimano? I sell them here at the shop and none of them have those blue and silver wraps. Looks identical to the daiwas though. Not that it matters.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/28/2009)*I can't tell what his is but the daiwa's in the 6'0 range are awesome. My favorite is still a 5'8" trevala or star jig rod. I got my personal best AJ sunday (70lbs.)on a 5'8" trevala F and stella 20K using 32lbs. of drag. and the rod did great.


That's a big one! Get any pics?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I have a couple I'll try to post in a second. My buddy has some better ones but he hasn't sent them to me yet. I don't know if they'll come up right though because they were sent in an email.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

CRAP!!! It came out sideways! I'm a retard with the picture processor


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *tunapopper (1/28/2009)*CRAP!!! It came out sideways! I'm a retard with the picture processor


nice AJ...that picture makes my back and hands hurt... :clap


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

beautiful AJ's!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice one! If you get those other pics in make a post or send me a pm. Good job! :clap


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice AJs from last summer :takephoto. Jigging beats bait any day.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job, you guys had to be pretty tired after all those AJ's. They put up a damn good fight.

Ted


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *tunapopper (1/28/2009)*Nice pics. That looks like a Daiwa Saltiga jig rod, almost positive.


i came by the shop the other day and the guy behind the counter said you were off for the day. did you do any good? i looked at the daiwa saltiga rods and they look and feel great. any personal experience. i got the last 3 pink shimino butterfly jigs you had. time to restock. the next time im in town i will stop by.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap makes me want to go fishing.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

*Had some buddies go out last Wednesday, and got into them pretty thick while they were jigging for Grouper before season closed. As usual I can't go, and they tear-em up. This first one was Pig of the Day at 72 pounds.*

**





























































Don't ya hate it when this happens.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

He said they had there limit on AJ's within 20minuntes of there first spot and gags with in the same hour. With that cold front pushing in on Friday and the gags starting to spawn, he said they were very aggressive, coming up off the bottum 40ft. and nailing there jigs. As you can see in pics they have been eating good getting ready for spawn.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

> *Buche (1/28/2009)**ITS A SHIMANO JIGGING ROD W/ A QUANTUM CAB 80PTS. ITS ACTUALLY ONE OF MY FRIENDS SET-UP, HE SAT DOWN BECAUSE THE AJ'S WORE HIM OUT, I WAS WANTING TO TRY THAT SET-UP OUT, HOOK RIGHT UP ON THE 3RD JIG UP. ITS A BLAST USING THAT SET-UP, LOT MORE FUN, INSTEAD OF JUST CRANKING THEM UP W/ A GROUPER SET-UP.* *LENGHT OF ROD 6'6"*
> 
> :usaflag http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic258358-46-1.aspx :usaflag


Looks like a Shimano Trevale, and yes - it is an awesome rod. Half-Hitch in Navarre hooked me up with one. I was a bit skeptical when they showed me what looked like a Bass Rod but I've hauled in some monster fish with it. Small, light, and lots of action.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *dailysaw (1/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (1/28/2009)*Nice pics. That looks like a Daiwa Saltiga jig rod, almost positive.
> ...


If it was sunday or tuesday then yes we did good. Sunday we caught some nice grouper to 25lbs. and Aj's to the 70lber shown. On tuesday we stayed close and caught some smaller grouper and a mess of those weird red things; anyone know what they are?


----------

